# FS/FT;gold tertas GONe



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

I got the following for sale
30 gold tetra (jumbo and very healthy)they are yellow gold in collor $1 each 
will trade with cories and BN plecos 
3 kutubu rainbow fish 3.5 -4 " very healthy all for $30 obo
gold tetras are those big ones








kutubu rainbow Sold


----------



## Zeron (Apr 23, 2010)

PM'd (I think not sure it let me since I haven't got my post count back up, but I didn't get an error)


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

yes I did receive it,Pmed back


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

kutubu rainbows pending
gold tetras still available


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump.......


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

kutubu rainbows are gone
gold tetras still available now OBO


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

take them for $50


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

need them gone $1.50 each OBO


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump.....bump......


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump.....will consider reasonable offer


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump.............


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bumppp..now $1.00 needs them gone


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump...anyone?needs them gone


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

super bump.....


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

will trade with cories or plecos (equivalent trade)....


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

pending........gone


----------

